# March Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 March 2007)

Welcome to the March competition ladies and gentlemen, sponsored once again by StockScan, your personal radar to the ASX! StockScan  allows you to scan the ASX for stocks according to criteria you specify. The results of these scan appear in your email inbox at the end of each trading day to ensure you never miss out on a trade that may interest you.  

As usual we had a few entrants who did not qualify for the competition this month (for various reasons) so if your username is not included in the list that is more than likely the reason why. If you believe that you have been left out of the competition unfairly then please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 March 2007)

Dear Joe,

This is the first time I've entered. 

I feel like a bogan whose turned up at a beach party with two bottles of Bolli, against a swathe of VB and CarltonMid Strength.

Nonetheless I feel WES will surprise, even though its value is 150 to 300% of its competitors. 

Garpal


----------



## ric371 (2 March 2007)

Hi Joe
ERN is duplicated by 43 Me and 81 Chris 1987

Ric


----------



## Joe Blow (2 March 2007)

ric371 said:
			
		

> Hi Joe
> ERN is duplicated by 43 Me and 81 Chris 1987
> 
> Ric




Ric - You were the first to enter ERN so it's yours. Chris1983 has been removed from this months competition. Sorry Chris!


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Dear Joe,
> 
> This is the first time I've entered.
> 
> ...



  Don't you know you need to pick something that could double in the month. You need WES to get to $70 to have a chance. Good luck! LOL. Not sure if WES is Bolli anyway. Maybe a Chandon.


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Don't you know you need to pick something that could double in the month. You need WES to get to $70 to have a chance. Good luck! LOL. Not sure if WES is Bolli anyway. Maybe a Chandon.




Not necasarily true! this month is different, depending on the correction we might be looking at the winner with the least negative stock!  : LOL, ROFL Nice strong blue chip might be just the ticket.(snicker!) Good Luck Garpal   .


----------



## steven1234 (3 March 2007)

I picked CQT for this month.  Its currently in a trading halt, looking good so far.  Fingers crossed. 

I regret not picking TRF again which was picked by nobody here...  Thought I should post so i had a record of what i thought would do well this month.

The competion results will be a little skewed this month due to the correction, but they will be interesting none the less


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Don't you know you need to pick something that could double in the month. You need WES to get to $70 to have a chance. Good luck! LOL. Not sure if WES is Bolli anyway. Maybe a Chandon.




I'm hoping Brian Burke might slip it to a Capital Raider from o'seas as a t/o target !!!!

Garpal


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2007)

Congratulations once again to stockmaster who has taken out the competition twice in a row now with *WMT*, this month with a 67.74% return! Well done! In second place is JoshyJ with a very respectable 62.16% return with his selection *KOR*. Congrats to you both on some great returns!  

Rounding out the top five this month we have deftfear, wysiwyg and thidoan with their selections *JRL*, *GDN* and *MUR* having achieved returns of 50%, 39.37% and 38.30% respectively.

Stockmaster has alrerady contacted me regarding his prize. JoshyJ could you please send me a PM regarding yours.

Best of luck to all entrants for the April competition!

Here are the final results for the March competition:


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

Ladies and Gents, here's the last 4 months sorted in most to least successful tipster. 
Where people don't tip, they get a "nil" which is the same as betting on something that treads water.  Might take two posts to include everyone.  PS Ignore the column "number of tips" - obviously wrong.  and praps there are other errors , hence E&OE.

PS One interesting comment - the most successful tipsters have bet each and every month  now that must tell you something lol. All you have to do is "vote often" 

PS  I cant help noticing that some experts are not putting their money where their mouth is, i.e. no tips forthcoming   - but I won't mention any names lol.

(I just wish my tips were fourthcoming - instead of 104th  )


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

and the second post ....


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

PS Final comment
The average over everybody over the 4 months is +1.6% per month  - just a bit better than the bank would have paid ? lol
To be fair, people are obviously concentrating on penny dreadfuls in this comp.  with a view to massive "swing potential" - (if "up",  you win, if "down",  who cares, there's always next month).

Perhaps in a modified comp (that accumulated months like this) they would prefer blue chip stock?
i.e. instead of trying to get 50% + per month to win the month comp , target the 20% per month and win in the longer term maybe 

Perhaps maybe a comp that went for a quarter (3 months?)   

Just thinking aloud here folks. 

FINAL FINAL comment . I think that old chestnut about 97% of traders lose is buldust  - cant be any more than ,,, mmm 95% lol.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 March 2007)

Great effort hindsight, fascinating!


----------



## Mousie (31 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I think that old chestnut about 97% of traders lose is buldust  - cant be any more than ,,, mmm 95% lol.




LOL


----------



## stockmaster (31 March 2007)

Nice job hinds, the last 2 round was close, one by 0.01% and the other by 5%, 

WMT seems to be the winning company in recent months, although the current cap raising has diluted the share price a bit, I still have a lot of confidence behind this company and definitely a valuable share to be holding in long term.

I have bet WMT again for the third round, it will be a miracle for it to come first again, but always possible!

Wish everyone the best of luck for the forthcoming stock competition.


JZ


----------



## steven1234 (1 April 2007)

steven1234 said:


> I picked CQT for this month.  Its currently in a trading halt, looking good so far.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> I regret not picking TRF again which was picked by nobody here...  Thought I should post so i had a record of what i thought would do well this month.
> 
> The competion results will be a little skewed this month due to the correction, but they will be interesting none the less




DOH!!  My hunch in my post from the 2 March was correct, had i gone with TRF i would have won the comp this month with 115.25%......  Why didn't I realise this earlier....


----------

